# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  REACTIVO DE FÓSFORO RANGO ALTO (40 TESTS) MARCA HANNA HI706-25

## AgroFórum.pe

Estimados, ofrecemos reactivos para medir fósforo rango alto  marca HANNA. Contamos con stock disponible y realizamos también  importaciones a pedido en 7 días.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
Cel:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe    *Ver en Tienda* Temas similares: SOLUCIONES BUFFER PH 4.01, PH 7.01 y PH 10.01  MARCA HANNA REACTIVO DE AMONIO RANGO BAJO (25 TESTS) MARCA HANNA HI700-25 REACTIVO DE AMONIO RANGO ALTO (25 TESTS) MARCA HANNA HI733-25 MEDIDOR DE PH Y TEMPERATURA MARCA HANNA (HI 98128) TERMÓMETROS DE PINCHAR MARCA HANNA

----------

